# optical mouse, cursor speed varies

## b-llwyd

I am using a simple microsoft intellimouse with intellieye (two buttons, wheel, optical), and I get this odd behaviour from time to time - the mouse cursor speed jumps between two different speed settings when I start my linux box. Either its slow...or its fast. I like it fast, so I would either have to fiddle with mouse settings from a control panel or something, or simply reboot the computer. (I tried rebooting X only, but it didnt seem to me it was working).

Has anyone else experienced this problem with optical mice? I am having these thoughts that the culprit is my mouse mat - because i also notice 'shakey' mouse cursor behaviour now and then - the cursor skitters back and forth on the place..no big movements, just enough to freak me out. Maybe the laser beam is having trouble focusing on a specific point on the mat.

----------

## theneopro

What are the settings you used in the /etc/X11/XF86Config file

Especially in the InpuDevice Section that states the mouse protocol

also the refresh rate is within the correct parameters??

-Check it out

Mykey

----------

## pilla

This is the config I use for mine (conected in the USB)

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

```

----------

## b-llwyd

I think I have the same config as Bloody Bastard, but I can't confirm it ATM. I saw another post concerning the herz/refresh rate... (option "refreshrate" 1800?) is that what you meant, theneopro?

----------

## pilla

do you have gpm enabled?

----------

## b-llwyd

I have GPM installed, but not enabled (can't find it in any of the /etc/runlevel 's, nor with ps aux | grep gpm).

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Identifier    "Mouse[1]"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

  Option        "InputFashion"  "Mouse"

  Option        "Name"          "Autodetection"

  Option        "Protocol"      "imps/2"

  Option        "Vendor"        "Sysp"

  Option        "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection      

```

I did add

```
Option        "Resolution"             "1800"
```

just a couple of days ago, but it didn't seem to have any noticable effect.

I believe I had this problem during my REdhat/SuSE days as well, must be my mouse

and my mat that dont go along well  :Smile: 

thanks anyway

----------

## b-llwyd

Hmm...though I did add

```
# Manage USB mouse

#REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

#UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

#REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

#UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

```

to my /etc/devfsd.conf a few days ago...almost the same time as the problems re-emerged again (I didnt have the problem for a couple of months). I will investigate and return when I find an answer.

----------

## sa

may i suggest changing your linux usb driver.

for me < >   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support

gave me the problems that you are describing. 

changing it to this fixed it:

<*>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support 

hth,

sa

----------

## TenPin

I would suggest that a resolution setting of 1800 is far too high. I assume that the setting is in dpi and the very best optical mice have a dpi of about 800.

I set my average PS/2 ball mouse to Resolution 200 and it gives a very nice improvement. ie. I can do xset m 1 1 (mouse moves in 1 pixel jumps with no acceleration) and cover my large desktop with littly mouse movement.

I have no idea if this setting works with USB mice but you can always convert them to PS/2.

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "SampleRate" "200"

        Option      "Resolution" "200"

EndSection

----------

## Vlad

FINALLY! My mouse works at a reasonable speed. I was going nuts with the mouse moving that slow. Bugs the hell out of me that the KDE developers didn't put a Mouse Speed setting in the Control Panel.

Adding

```

Option "SampleRate" "200"

Option "Resolution" "500"

```

to the XF86Config file solved all my problems. Thanks to everyone in this thread (especially you, TenPin!)

Vlad

----------

